# Hello from Sarasota, Florida!



## agioseffi (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello all!

I am relatively new to the mouse world. I have two does right now that are really great pets. I'm looking for a breeder to get a male from, but I haven't been about to find one in Sarasota. I would be willing to drive up to an hour for a good buck. Please respond if you know of a breeder in the area!

I am currently a biology major at New College of Florida. Because I'm a student with little housing stability, I'm keeping my mouse keeping on a small scale for the time being. In the next couple of years I want to build on it and begin breeding mice. For the moment however, I'm trying to learn about breeding and mouse variations before I go bringing more mice into the world!

Any tips you can give me are greatly appreciated!
AGioseffi


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum, would love to see some pics of your current mice in the New & Existing Mice Section.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

hello ^_^


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi gothling wellcome what kind of mice do you keep?


----------

